# Two Jobs At Once



## Hax24 (2 Mar 2013)

Is it allowed for someone to join both the army and navy reserves at the same time, if the training does not interfere with each other? Has this ever been done before?


----------



## Shamrock (2 Mar 2013)

No, but I'm sure quite a few sailors have had quite a few soldiers in them


----------



## brihard (6 Mar 2013)

Hax24 said:
			
		

> Is it allowed for someone to join both the army and navy reserves at the same time, if the training does not interfere with each other? Has this ever been done before?



No, it is not possible. You can join one or the other, for a whole multitude of reasons.


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2013)

Biggest reason is that mixing army and navy is like mixing matter and anti-matter. Don't want to be around when that happens.

In all seriousness, think about what you are asking. Even if it were permitted, typically the training periods are the same, so you could not be in two places at the same time. Then there is the conflict between chains of command, what happens when you receive a MCpl appointment from your Army CoC, but are still only an LS in the Navy, and are not qualified for MS because you were sent your Army leadership course before your Navy trade course had openings?

It is not workable, and only results in chaos. Hence the Matter / Anti-matter analogy.  

Edited to correct a naval rank oopsie. :facepalm:


----------



## Anne (8 May 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> No, but I'm sure quite a few sailors have had quite a few soldiers in them



I can't be the only one to have done a double take on this. Well played, sir.


----------

